# Mal 'ne grundsätzliche Frage

## Ginku

Hallo zusammen,

auch Gefahr laufend, dass ich jetzt heftig Haue bekomme, erlaubt bitte einmal eine grundsätzliche Frage.

Ich bin seit kurzem probeweise zu Gentoo gekommen, in der Hoffnung, endlich einmal keine Abhängigkeitsprobleme mehr zu haben und keine abgebrochenen makes mehr zu erleben und nach der Installation funktionsfähige Programme vorzufinden - leider ist das überhaupt nicht der Fall *enttäuscht*.

Ich habe zufällig hintereinander drei Pakete gemerged und alle drei sind fehlgeschlagen. Zum einen "chromium" (siehe thread weiter unten), zum anderen "kemerge" (ebenfalls Compile-Vorgang mit Error abgebrochen) und danach "Mozilla" (hier lief die Installation aber das Programm startet nicht - ohne Fehlermeldung).

Natürlich haben sich viele andere Dinge X, KDE etc. völlig problemlos installieren lassen und ich finde die Idee ja auch klasse, aber dennoch:

"Ist das ganze ausgereift, im Sinne meiner eingangs erwähnten Erwartungshaltung ?"

Oder liegt es einfach daran, dass es sich bei 1.4rc2 eben noch nicht um die Final Version handelt ?

Erwähnt sei noch, dass es sich nicht etwa um maskierte Pakete handelte.

Mich würden wirklich mal ein paar Meinungen dazu interessieren ......

Bye the way, kann man eigentlich mit den Erstellern der ebuilds direkt in solch einem Fall in Kontakt treten ?

Beste Grüße

Ginku

----------

## Ulli Ivens

Hast du evtl zu viele aggressive CFLAGS verwendet ?

Das einzige was bei mir nicht compilieren wollte war OpenOffice 1.0.1. Da aber seid dem 17 Januar 1.0.2 draussen ist werde ich mal einen neuen Anlauf starten wenn ein ebuild fertig ist  :Smile: 

kemerge ging auch ohne probleme, sogar java 1.4.0 hat problemlos funkioniert.

Ich habe übrigens auch die 1.4rc2 Version von Gentoo

----------

## Ginku

[quote="Ulli Ivens"]Hast du evtl zu viele aggressive CFLAGS verwendet ?

/quote]

Meinst Du diese USE-Flags ? Habe die Vorgaben unverändert übernommen.

----------

## Ulli Ivens

Nein. Ich meine die Host and optimization settings in der /etc/make.conf

sowas in der Art: 

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe"

----------

## Nope

Ich weiß  - das wird Dir jetzt nicht wirklich helfen aber bei mir ist noch nicht ein einziger Compilerlauf abgebrochen und ich habe ein bischen an den Compiler-Einstellungen geschraubt. Die Standardeinstellungen sollten aber auf jeden Fall durchlaufen.

Bist Du absolut sicher das Deine Hardware in Ordnung ist. Bei sporadischen Abbrüchen würde ich als Hausnummer mal aufs RAM tippen.

Lars

----------

## tacki

vielleicht übertaktet?

----------

## Ginku

 *Nope wrote:*   

> Bist Du absolut sicher das Deine Hardware in Ordnung ist. Bei sporadischen Abbrüchen würde ich als Hausnummer mal aufs RAM tippen. 

 

Na ja, absolut sicher natürlich nicht. Aber ich denke nicht, dass es daran liegt, Der Fehler tritt nicht sporadisch auf, sondern ist beliebig reproduzierbar. In beiden geschilderten Fällen bricht der compile-Vorgang immer mit der selben Fehlermeldung ab, die ich allerdings nicht verstehe.

Trotzdem: Vielen Dank

Ginku

----------

## Ginku

 *tacki wrote:*   

> vielleicht übertaktet?

 

Nee, so was mach ich net. Ist mir zu heiss  :Wink: 

Gruß Ginku

----------

## Ginku

 *Ulli Ivens wrote:*   

> Nein. Ich meine die Host and optimization settings in der /etc/make.conf
> 
> sowas in der Art: 
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe"

 

Danke, so etwas steht bei mir drin. Aber diese Optimierung ist ja doch Sinn der Sache, oder ?

CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe"

Gruß

Ginku

----------

## Ulli Ivens

Klar ist das sinnvoll, sonst brauchst du kein gentoo *witz* Das sieht eigentlich auch gut aus, also nicht zu agressiv.

Ich habe keine Idee mehr

----------

## swain

wenn du uns die fehlermeldung mal zukommen lassen willst, könnten wir dir evtl auch helfen  :Smile: 

bei mir gab es immer nur probleme, weil ich ein env-update vergessen hatte...

das der mozilla probleme macht, kann ich bestätigen aber ich habe es gelößt bekommen und ich meine auch erklärt hier im forum...

----------

## Ginku

 *swain wrote:*   

> wenn du uns die fehlermeldung mal zukommen lassen willst, könnten wir dir evtl auch helfen  bei mir gab es immer nur probleme, weil ich ein env-update vergessen hatte...
> 
> das der mozilla probleme macht, kann ich bestätigen aber ich habe es gelößt bekommen und ich meine auch erklärt hier im forum...

 

hm...das mit mozilla muss ich checken...ansonsten, gerne  :Wink:  :

Habe ein env-update ausgeführt und nocheinmal emerge kemerge und leider wieder die selbe Fehlermeldung...

.

.

.

.

ebuildview.cpp: In constructor `EbuildView::EbuildView(QWidget*, const char*,

   unsigned int)':

ebuildview.cpp:262: `languageChange' undeclared (first use this function)

ebuildview.cpp:262: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once for each

   function it appears in.)

ebuildview.cpp: At global scope:

ebuildview.cpp:286: no `void EbuildView::languageChange()' member function

   declared in class `EbuildView'

make[2]: *** [ebuildview.lo] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

kemergeview.cpp: In constructor `KemergeView::KemergeView(QWidget*, const

   char*, unsigned int)':

kemergeview.cpp:353: class `KemergeView' does not have any field named `image0'

kemergeview.cpp:354: class `KemergeView' does not have any field named `image1'

kemergeview.cpp:402: `languageChange' undeclared (first use this function)

kemergeview.cpp:402: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once for each

   function it appears in.)

kemergeview.cpp: At global scope:

kemergeview.cpp:427: no `void KemergeView::languageChange()' member function

   declared in class `KemergeView'

make[2]: *** [kemergeview.lo] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kemerge-0.7/work/kemerge-0.7/kemerge'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kemerge-0.7/work/kemerge-0.7'

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

!!! ERROR: app-admin/kemerge-0.7 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line -7382, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

Calculating dependencies      ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) app-admin/kemerge-0.7 to /

>>> md5  :Wink:  kemerge-0.7.tar.gz

Vielleicht sagt's ja jemandem was ?

Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank

Ginku

----------

## swain

is gerade mal so nen tip ins blaue

aber welche perl version hast du installiert ?

wenn es die 5.8 ist dann trage mal folgendes in deine etc/profile ein:

export PERLIO="stdio"

nur so als idee weil mit dem 5.8 perl hatte ich auch meine probleme bis ich das gemacht habe...

----------

## Donnergurgler

Hallo,

versuche es mal mit CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -pipe -s -O2" .

-march  ist mcpu vorzuziehen, warum -> einfach dieses Forum durchsuchen

-02  optimiert nicht so stark wie -03

-s  dürfte das Binary etwas verkleinern (siehe man gcc / info gcc)

Klappt dies, kannst Du auch wieder mit -03 übersetzen. Erzeugt aber iirc

etwas größeren Code.

Das "-mmmx" Flag kannst Du auch mal versuchen.

----------

## Dimitri

-O3 würd ich nach langen Compilerflagsoptimierorgien meinerseits nicht empfehlen.

Ein -O2 ist nicht sichtbarere langsamer als ein -03 und ich hab schon einiges an Compilerflags probiert*g*

Ausserdem ist -O2 viel schneller als -O3

Dim

----------

## :BEAMER:

[quote="Ginku"] *swain wrote:*   

> ebuildview.cpp:286: no `void EbuildView::languageChange()' member function
> 
>    declared in class `EbuildView'
> 
> 

 

Ist ganz einfach ... er sagt dir nur das ein Funktion in einer Klasse nicht deklariert wurde. Entweder schaust Du in dem entsprechen *.h nach, ob die Funktion existiert, und trägst sie von hand ein (ins *.cpp)

Dann sollte er auf fedenfall nicht mehr an dieser Stelle hängen.

----------

## Dimitri

?? Hmm mag sein das er dann nicht mehr hängt, allerdings wirst Du dann zwei probleme haben:

1. Die MD5 Prüfsumme stimmt nicht mehr. Du müsstest Sie neu erzeugen.

2. Was nützt eine leere Methode? Sie soll schon was machen oder?

Dim

----------

## MadEagle

Der Abruch bei kemerge sieht mir sehr nach einer "alten" Version von qt oder kdelibs aus. Hast Du evtl. noch nicht freigegebene Versionen davon installiert? Oder immer nur alles, was freigebenen ist? Auf jeden Fall solltest Du nochmal ein 

```
emerge qt kdelibs kdebase
```

machen, dann könnte es funktionieren.

MadEagle

----------

## Ginku

 *swain wrote:*   

> is gerade mal so nen tip ins blaue
> 
> aber welche perl version hast du installiert ?
> 
> wenn es die 5.8 ist dann trage mal folgendes in deine etc/profile ein:
> ...

 

Zunächst mal vielen Dank an alle - ich muss das alles checken (verstehen tu ich's eh nicht  :Wink:  Wieso habt Ihr alle die selbe Sonnenbrille auf ?

Also bei mir ist Perl 5.6.1 drauf. Ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht ? Ansonsten habe ich nur die offiziellen Standard Pakete drauf.

Gruß

GInku

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

ich hab mir die Sourcen jetzt mal angesehen, (bei mir tritt der gleiche Fehler auf) und hab festgestellt, das in der Klasse EbuildView keine Deklaration von languageChange drinnen ist. In der cpp Datei ist zwar der Body ausprogrammiert aber es fehlt eben die Deklaration. Also mal einfach reingetragen. Und schwups der nächste Fehler. Wieder sowas diesmal an andere Stelle   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ich weiss ja nicht wie das Paket in den Portage Tree gekommen ist, aber kompiliert haben die die Version sicher nicht.  :Question: 

Mein Tipp: KPortage verwenden oder auf eine bereinigte Version warten.

Dim

----------

## Ginku

 *Dimitri wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ich hab mir die Sourcen jetzt mal angesehen, (bei mir tritt der gleiche Fehler auf) und hab festgestellt, das in der Klasse EbuildView keine Deklaration von languageChange drinnen ist. In der cpp Datei ist zwar der Body ausprogrammiert aber es fehlt eben die Deklaration. Also mal einfach reingetragen. Und schwups der nächste Fehler. Wieder sowas diesmal an andere Stelle  
> 
> Ich weiss ja nicht wie das Paket in den Portage Tree gekommen ist, aber kompiliert haben die die Version sicher nicht. 
> ...

 

So, das hab' ich verstanden (äh, also den zwieten Absatz  :Wink: 

Dann war mein Anfangsverdacht ja nicht so ganz unbegründet. Offensichtlich gehen da Pakete in den portage tree, die nicht richtig ausgetestet sind.........zum Frust des Ottonormalusers...schade.

Danke Dimitri

----------

## MadEagle

 *Ginku wrote:*   

> Offensichtlich gehen da Pakete in den portage tree, die nicht richtig ausgetestet sind.........zum Frust des Ottonormalusers...schade.
> 
> 

 

Bei mir das gleiche (obwohl ich aktuelle kde-Pakete drauf habe), ist also wirklich ein Bug. Ginku, als jemand, der den Fehler gefunden hat, warum schreibst Du nicht einen Bug-Report unter https://bugs.gentoo.org/? Nur so kriegen die Entwickler das mit.

MadEagle

----------

## Ginku

[quote="MadEagle"] *Ginku wrote:*   

>  wirklich ein Bug. Ginku, als jemand, der den Fehler gefunden hat, warum schreibst Du nicht einen Bug-Report unter https://bugs.gentoo.org/? Nur so kriegen die Entwickler das mit.MadEagle

 

Danke für die Mühe Mad. Du hast natürlich absolut Recht. Ich werde sicherlich auch den Bug-Report machen. Nur, wenn ich im Zuge des Ausprobierens einer neuen Distribution (die mit einem hochgelobten neuen Paketinstallationssystem daher kommt) hintereinander drei Pakete nicht installiert, bzw. zum Laufen bekomme (s.o.), dann verliere ich etwas die Lust.

Natürlich wollen wir nicht vergessen, dass dies alles von freiwilligen Entwicklern gemacht wird und frei ist  :Smile: 

Gruß

Ginku

----------

